# Sample cutting services available, fast turn-around, high precision



## argitoth (Oct 13, 2013)

Soundemote Sample Cutting Services. From raw multi-mic recording to precisely cut and denoised (1300 samples) may take 5 hours. Many processes are done in batches. More samples may not significantly increase time for certain processes. 

-Contact me for rates and services.
-Will work based on an hourly rate.
-Will also work based on a per-sample rate instead of an hourly rate.
-will also accept royalties instead of or in combination with other styles of payment.

*Services*
*Rough cut:* splitting and naming all takes, good for rough draft sample library and testing samples.
*Precise cut:* samples are cut precisely where they should begin, plus I can add in any amount of time to the beginning of the sample for "pre-roll" time. This pre-roll time can be adjusted at any time.
*Cut-to-beat:* ensures samples playback on beat, especially important for samples that have a varied attack, or samples performed by an ensemble.
*Splits:* separate attack or release phases of a sample, especially important for true legato samples.
*Loops:* Embed loop markers directly to the wav, which Kontakt uses to auto-set loop points. May also provide loops as separate samples, or provide start/end sample readout. Loops can either be crossfading or non-crossfading.
*Denoising & hum removal:* Highest quality and detailed denoising to ensure best noise to artifact ratio. Denoising can be applied and adjusted at any time.
*Intermittent noise removal*: Using spectral editing tools to efficiently remove one-shot clicks, scrapes, scuffs, speech, cars, and other unwanted noises.
*Velocity layering:* Sort samples by loudness, organize into velocity layers, even out sample loudness per velocity layer.
*Manual tuning:* Adjusting overall tuning of individual samples.
*Auto tuning:* High-precision auto tuning with no artifacts, using proprietary methods.
*Full Phase-locking:* Ensures that samples are able to crossfade into one other for real-time multi-sample dynamic and/or pitch control.
*Intermittent phase-locking:* Used for looping samples. By phaselocking a sample to itself only during the crossfade, this ensures chorus-free and less noticeable loop points.
*Naming/Renaming:* For when samples need extensive regex search and replace, naming samples based on if/else statements, mathematical sample naming (for example, calculating the interval number of a legato sample, and if the interval is 0, give a different nomenclature), or for when sample naming goes wrong and needs a quick fix.
*Folder structuring:* Reorganize samples into complex and deep folder structures.
*.nki generation:* Generate nki (create groups and place samples), only a text list of samples is required (actual samples are not required for this process). I can assist you in generating this text list.

*All services, including auto tuning, are available for any number of multichannels / microphone positions. Denoising is done on a per-mic basis for best results.
** Phase-locking is associated with a per-sample surcharge.

Thank you,
-Elan Hickler
[email protected]
www.soundemote.com
www.elanhickler.com


----------



## gregjazz (Oct 13, 2013)

Just wanted to put a good word in for Elan's work. He's extremely precise with his sample processing work, and has a very fast turnaround time as well.

The best part is that he's able to work non-destructively, meaning that if you want to change anything later on--like add more pre-roll to the samples, it's easy to alter previous steps in the entire process.


----------



## Samulis (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Sample cutting services available, fast turn-around, high precision.*

Hey everyone! Just dropping in to say that I've worked with Elan in the past several times. He cut a 1,000-sample xylophone VI for me the very day I asked him to take on the project and cleaned up all the noise, leaving extremely clean samples for me to work with, all from two raw .wav files mixed down from the session.

He is extremely reliable and will work until you are satisfied, no matter how large, noisy, or messy the recordings are. He also keeps meticulous and copuous notes on the work process, so you know exactly how much time and money you have invested in each project. If you don't have the time, skills, or equipment to cut larger sets of samples, Elan is an excellent choice.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 14, 2013)

This sounds good. I will want some cutting doing in a few months, so may be in touch!


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Sample cutting services available, fast turn-around, high precision.*

Good to meet you, Elan! I look forward to trying out your services as I get SoundCues off the ground. The meticulous denoising stage takes me forever with RX2.

- Rodney


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Sample cutting services available, fast turn-around, high precision.*

Very cool. Thanks for introducing yourself.


----------



## argitoth (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Sample cutting services available, fast turn-around, high precision.*

Am I able to take on more projects at this time. I updated the first post with additional information.

I look forward to working with you! :D


----------



## argitoth (Mar 6, 2014)

I am now offering looping services. The method of looping is dependent on the needs of your sample library.


----------



## jesusginard (Mar 11, 2014)

I have to say that Elan's work is faultless. Very recommended.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 14, 2014)

Elan did the whole editing on the Storm Choir 2 series. I highly recommend his services - and most importantly, he's a very nice guy!


----------



## argitoth (Jun 14, 2014)

Now offering .nki generation, place your samples on the correct keys and in named groups via a text list of samples. This is a batch process, no actual samples are required, just a text file that includes the names of every sample. I can assist you in generating this list.


----------

